# replacing commercial rod grip



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an inexpensive spinning rod that I like using, but it has a really fat foam grip on it.

I have been thinking of stripping the foam off down to the blank and then replacing it with some grip tape.

Will this be doable? Will there be big gobs of dried epoxy/glue under the foam so that the blank surface will be impossible to get smooth for the grip tape? Or will this foam likely come off cleanly?

No sense is trashing a useable rod if the chances of improving the grip are slim.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wouldn't mess with it if I were you. I've only refinished one rod with the foam grip and I'll never do it again unless I absolutely have to. They use a TON of epoxy under there, and the foam is a little bigger than the blank itself sometimes, so you have about a 1/16" of epoxy on there that's gobbed all over. Took a long time with a hair drier and a dull razor blade to get it off. Something else to think about is cutting the foam down on a lathe with sandpaper, which would let you reduce the diameter some. Just don't go too far and skin it all off.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Basstardo hit the nail on the head; it can be done, but man what a hassle. I have changed a couple but neither were easy.

I might suggest that you could probably turn that grip down a little bit to make it a little smaller. There are several methods for chucking it into a drill and using it like a lathe to file/sand the EVA. 

Walt


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

It's not that much of a problem, I've done it quite a few times. An easier way is to just turn the foam down. When I make custom grips for some offshore rods, a lot of the colored foam I use comes in square pieces that I have to turn down to shape. The foam sands down about as easily as cork. First make sure the grip is thick enough to be able to remove a bit. (not just a thick butt section of the blank) Cut the butt cap off and make an arbor to fit snugly in the blank. (wrap tape around a drill bit till it fits snugly in the blank) Wrap masking tape around the reel seat and blank adjacent to the foam so that if you slip with the sand paper, you won't scratch anything. Chuck the arbor in a drill and lay it on the floor. Put a pillow under the blank on a clear section where no guides will touch it. Put another pillow on top of the blank to keep it from flopping around, Then lock the drill on and use sandpaper to thin and shape the grips. I use 80 grit for rough shaping and wrap the paper around a flat block of wood for long straight sections to keep them from looking wavey. I step up to 100, 120, and then 150. I use a lathe now but I did a heck of a lot of grips just sanding them on the floor.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I appreciate all the information.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Yep... I had a Newport 10' casting rod and "converted" it to my spinning(stingsilver, spook) rod. It's a pain to remove the reel seat(& guides), but the cork tape covers most everything. I taped on the spinning reel at the best balance/casting position.

It'll give you something to do..... and then it'll surely be your best rod!!


----------

